# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Breaking Free

## Jeigh

Well yeah I&#39;m new here and I&#39;m into graphic design so I thought I&#39;d show you one of my latest large pieces   ::content::  

Fairly simple, I made the feather in Illustrator CS2 and the rest in photoshop.

 ::bigteeth::

----------


## Burns

Nice work, Jeigh  :smiley:

----------


## Jeigh

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

That&#39;s really cool and dreamlike.

----------

